# Halo Shield Odor Washable Underpads ?



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

http://www.northshorecare.com/haloshield-underpads.htm

Would you use this pee pads, made for humans, for your maltese? The part that concerns me is that you wash them in chlorine bleach to block urine odor and I don't know if that would bother puppy feet. :huh: The bleach reactivates the odor blocking quality. They say it is safe for sensitive skin. They come in large sizes to fit under a iris pen.

What do you think?


----------



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

Not sure about those but they sell washable puppy pads at petco.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

When you wash fabric puppy pads they should be treated like baby diapers---wash them first in a cold wash w/no soap and then a 2nd time w/a warm or hot wash w. soap. I would NOT use bleach.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

There are other types that don't have this Halo Shield, so they wouldn't have to be washed in bleach. Maybe that is a better idea.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Anyone else know any thing about these?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

We used Phish pads when Boo was younger. Cold water and mild soap. I wouldn't use bleach.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks, I will look those up!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I didn't find phish pads.... Maybe my computer is not as smart as yours, lol.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

found them....pish pads... =)


----------

